# How can hay buying be easier (school project)



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

I'll start this.....pay for the hay in the summer and have it delivered in the winter....and don't haggle with the seller if he's makin it, make sure to ask for references and a sample of hay....pay cash

There, that was easy....


----------



## carcajou (Jan 28, 2011)

I'd rather they would phone and ask when it was convenient for them to come and pick up their hay, bringing lots of help. While they are here they decide to buy a few more cows, sheep etc from me. Also they decide to pre order next years hay and leave a 50% deposit.  At least a guy can wish..


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Tops mine...my goals weren't as lofty lol


----------



## Guest (Oct 2, 2013)

Thanks all! I'm going to keep a list (and I agree carcajou, it would be great if people bought more stuff from us!!

1. Buy earlier, deliver later (helps seller manage inventory - although i think people will be reluctant to buy early)

2. No haggling - straight price

3. Verification of hay quality (Forage analysis)

4. Show a picture of hay

5. Delivery or pick up option

6. References or ratings

Anything else to add?


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Be honest about quality and weights..

Repeat customers are important,the guys that try screwing people on weights or quality will only get the sale once!!

I have a customer that I brought a load to the first time about 15 yrs ago.He actually reloaded it and took to town and weighed it after I left.He said that was the first time he wasn't screwed on the weight.Other guys have tried to sell to him since by cutting the price,he tells them to get lost he is satisfied with his hay supplier.

Quality is same deal don't over rate your hay.Bring as good or better hay then you describe over the phone.Same thing goes there my repeat customers say I bring them what they ordered not a bunch of weeds or poorer quality hay.

Make nice bales.Not soft light bales.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Excellent point.....almost better if it was all sold by the ton....forget the bales...it's so variable, like quality, hard to compare unless done by the ton....


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

For me it's pay for the hay in the summer and take the hay in the summer and get it out of my barns. My goal is to have empty barns by the end of October. I will be there this year except I have 2 customers who come pick up some bales every month. I'm not taking anymore of those types of buyers as I find it kind of annoying. I know this is different then many of you guys, but most hay buyers here by their whole supply in summer and early fall. No monthly and not to many in the winter.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Ur right teslan, that would be perfect....our folks (cept the cattleman/farmer) don't even start thinkin about hay till December.....


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

somedevildawg said:


> Ur right teslan, that would be perfect....our folks (cept the cattleman/farmer) don't even start thinkin about hay till December.....


They suddenly realize it is time to hunt hay.

Same folks wait until the night before a freeze to check their antifreeze.


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

If people would pick up instead of ask for delivery I'd be happy!


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

slowzuki said:


> If people would pick up instead of ask for delivery I'd be happy!


I charge for delivery separately.

Ralph


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

Tim/South said:


> They suddenly realize it is time to hunt hay.
> 
> Same folks wait until the night before a freeze to check their antifreeze.





somedevildawg said:


> Ur right teslan, that would be perfect....our folks (cept the cattleman/farmer) don't even start thinkin about hay till December.....


It used to be about 15 years ago we could easily sell hay in January or February, but now that's when you have to start lowering the price to get the hay to move. January or February most folks will just buy enough to get them through until 1st cutting. Maybe in your areas people don't buy hay in summer because maybe there is pasture available? Where here usually around the end of June any non irrigated pasture is dry and eaten up already.


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

Telsan,

You are correct. We can usually graze until around Thanksgiving. People with enough pasture only need to feed hay for 4 months, some only three months.


----------

